# Quel taux prendre ?



## Luciole (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je suis un peu perdue.
J'ai bien compris que le. nouveau taux de conversion brut net est 0,7812.  J'ai appliqué ce nouveau tx pour mon nouveau contrat.
Pour les anciens contrat quand il y a un calcul de cassation ou autre il faut prendre quel taux ?
Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair.
Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

À partir du 1er juillet tous vos contrats doivent être calculé avec le nouveau taux de conversion 

Mensualisation brute x 0,7812

Même pour les contrats en cours 
Car cette augmentation est liée à la baisse des cotisations salariales sur la prévoyance


----------



## Luciole (6 Juillet 2022)

D'accord donc je prends le brut inscrit au contrat et je prends le nouveau tx.
Mais du coup est ce que il faut faire un avenant pour le montant en net qui à  changé ?


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Non car seul le salaire brut est contractuel car il ne peut varier, sauf avenant à la hausse ou à la baisse


----------



## Luciole (6 Juillet 2022)

OK je crois que je me suis compliqué les choses alors qu'elle sont très simple et que j'avais compris des le début.
Merci Medames


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Juillet 2022)

c'est l'évidence même, TOUJOURS partir du BRUT


----------



## nounou3loulous (7 Juillet 2022)

Est ce que quelqu’un aurait un bs avec les nouveaux taux ? J’ai un BS r’ net mais je ne sais pas le mettre a jour ?


----------



## stephy2 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
non pas besoin d'avenant puisque ce n'est pas vous qui changeait le taux! Et les parents n'ont rien à dire et ne peuvent pas refuser! 
Je les préviens oralement bien sûr car vont se demander sinon pourquoi ce n'est pas le même montant net à déclarer.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

Idem
Pas d'avenant, j'ai juste fait un petit mot aux PE pour leur signaler que Pajemploi envisageait enfin en Juillet de mettre le taux de prévoyance à jour, décidé par le gouvernement depuis janvier, et paru au JO le 11 Juin pour que ce soit clair chez Pajemploi.
Les PE ne peuvent ni refuser, ni avoir leur mot à dire.
Sinon, si chacun veut ignorer la loi, dans ce cas moi la retraite j'ai décidé que ça resterait 62 ans  😂


----------



## Luciole (7 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour les réponses c'est beaucoup plus clair.
Je vais en informer mes PE. Que le salaire net évolue de quelques centimes.


----------

